# solo push polling fro the bow tips



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

fishn bubba said:


> Durring a solo mission on my gladesman i push from the bow with the fly rod ready in the stripping bucket. Still haven't found a great place to put the pole when wanting to make a cast. What does everyone do when on a solo pole?


http://www.floridabackcountry.com/polemate.php


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Get a push pole cradle that hangs on your waist band. Or if you are on a budget a 1/8 to 1/2 inch diameter loop of bungee from your belt loop with a spring loaded cinch. I use both, I prefer the bungee because it won't let the pole fall out.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

To clarify my push pole clip has a bungee attached, so I can use either or. I use the cradle if a fish pops up unexpectedly and I still have a good portion of the pole to walk before getting to the end. This allows me to set the pole down immediately without any additional movement so I can start casting. 

If I see a fish from a distance I will intentionally plan on using the bungee loop over the end of the pole instead. It's more secure than if it's just sitting in the cradle. I will set the pole into the bottom and make that one last push into casting distance and put it into the bungee at the end of the push.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

PoleMate belt with clip


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I like my polemate, had it for years, it stay on board.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I use a loop push pole and slide the open Fork into a belt loop. Very quick and easy method to stow push pole for a cast.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of different ways to deal with that pushpole when you're solo and need your hands free... When I'm poling from my tower (at the stern) solo I have two tethers (one on each side of the tower) that I can pick up and take a turn around the pole - then use the loop on the bitter end dropped on one ear or other of the fork to secure it (after sticking the point end into the bottom - I've always been my own "power pole"...). Off the bow you do something similar-just use a single short tether secured to your bow eye with a small loop at the end to quickly secure that pole - it's your choice of whether to stake out - or just let that secured pole float behind you while you shoot at the fish you've seen...

Here's a handy tip for anyone learning to use a pushpole... Obviously the forked end is what you'll use most of the time on soft bottom areas as you work along- but if you're careful and seeing a few fish - it's possible to pole with the pointed end (gently) so that when you need to stop and secure your skiff by staking out it takes just a harder push with the pole to stake out in one movement - the tie up and your'e not only hands free but also not drifting towards the fish.... If you commonly work on hard bottomed areas or on top of oyster bars, etc. -then nothing beats a power pole....


----------

